# What is a good MMORPG for PK?



## dreaded_beast (Dec 31, 2003)

Not sure if this the right forum to post, but it's about RPGs so I hope it flies, heh.

I want to take the plunge into MMORPG and can't decide which one to buy. However, I have a few criteria, the chief among them being PK.

Some of the things I would like the game to have or come close to:

1. PK - anytime, anywhere, nearly any level
2. Player Loot - players can loot players after PK
3. No Level Restrictions on Items - use nearly any items
4. No Class Level Limit - no level cap on the class you play

I know that no game can meet or come close to this criteria, but based on the above, can anyone make any recommendations on which game to get?

So far I'm thinking about UO (Ultima Online), Anarchy Online, and SWG (Star Wars Galaxies). I know SWG isn't really the place for the type of PK MMORPG I am looking for, but it's the first I have played and I'm kinda into it. If SWG fit the type of PK MMORPG I was looking for, I would get it.

Thanks!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 31, 2003)

Personally, while I was still playing it-I liked EverQuest for PKing.  I played on Rallos Zek for a bit, and while I didn't level up really high I was able to get alot of good items.  You can't loot weapons last time I remember, but armor is free game, and there are alot of strategies you can use either to kill others or not get killed.  I hear there's this new server where you can have only one character, leveling is really fast, you can loot anything you want from a character and you can kill anyone-although if you do die, you have to start out at level 1.  I think it's called Discord, but you can go to www.castersrealm.com or similar to find out more about EQ.


----------



## Lizard (Dec 31, 2003)

dreaded_beast said:
			
		

> Not sure if this the right forum to post, but it's about RPGs so I hope it flies, heh.
> 
> I want to take the plunge into MMORPG and can't decide which one to buy. However, I have a few criteria, the chief among them being PK.
> 
> ...




The only game which even comes remotely close to that is Shadowbane. It's all PVP, all the time. No other game is at all close to what you want.


----------



## Vaxalon (Dec 31, 2003)

So what you're asking for, basically, is a game where the first few people to start playing rule the whole game.. they are the only ones that are powerful enough to keep their characters for more than fifteen minutes, and have piles and piles of gold that they stripped from newbie corpses.  The place to "camp" in a game like that wouldn't be the dungeons, it would be the Newbie spawning grounds.

Sorry, bud... if any game like that ever existed, it would have folded within a couple months.  I don't think "Bully, the RPG" exists online.


----------



## Jason Durall (Dec 31, 2003)

dreaded_beast said:
			
		

> Some of the things I would like the game to have or come close to:
> 
> 1. PK - anytime, anywhere, nearly any level
> 2. Player Loot - players can loot players after PK
> ...




Shadowbane (http://chronicle.ubi.com/) is the game for you. 

It has unlimited PKing once players hit 20th level and leave the Safeholds. It can take experienced players a few hours to hit 20th level, or a few days for newcomers. There is also an accountability system where you get the name and guild affiliation of anyone who whacked you - so you can carry on vendettas even when you might not have had the time to take names. 

Anything characters are carrying in their inventory is lootable. All the time. 

The only restrictions on items are skill prerequisites. 

There is, however, a "soft" cap for leveling, but it has been achieved and surpassed by many players.


----------



## Lizard (Dec 31, 2003)

Vaxalon said:
			
		

> So what you're asking for, basically, is a game where the first few people to start playing rule the whole game.. they are the only ones that are powerful enough to keep their characters for more than fifteen minutes, and have piles and piles of gold that they stripped from newbie corpses.  The place to "camp" in a game like that wouldn't be the dungeons, it would be the Newbie spawning grounds.
> 
> Sorry, bud... if any game like that ever existed, it would have folded within a couple months.  I don't think "Bully, the RPG" exists online.




Shadowbane.

But even it has "Newbie Island" where you level up to level 10 or so. By that time, you've joined a gang (guild) for protection, and, it seems, from reading the boards, that most of the servers have come under the control of two or three mega-guilds.


----------



## dreaded_beast (Dec 31, 2003)

Vaxalon said:
			
		

> So what you're asking for, basically, is a game where the first few people to start playing rule the whole game.. they are the only ones that are powerful enough to keep their characters for more than fifteen minutes, and have piles and piles of gold that they stripped from newbie corpses.  The place to "camp" in a game like that wouldn't be the dungeons, it would be the Newbie spawning grounds.
> 
> Sorry, bud... if any game like that ever existed, it would have folded within a couple months.  I don't think "Bully, the RPG" exists online.




Sounds like you know what I want 

So, you apparently have some experience playing that type of game. Based on a comment like that, you must have played a game long enough to come to that conclusion. What game was it? If you didn't play game, then what experience are you speaking from?


----------



## Vaxalon (Dec 31, 2003)

Comes from several experiences on PK MUD's.

The ones that allowed unlimited PK's were always very sparsely attended, because newbies didn't last long.

The phrase in that community is "People don't want to play food."

That phrase originated from a Vampire MUSH that required that any new player prove his stuff as a mortal before being allowed to move on to a vamp.  As a result, lovingly crafted (they wouldn't allow you to play one that wasn't) PC's died nightly.

The MUSH in question died an ignominious death.


----------



## Vaxalon (Dec 31, 2003)

Lizard said:
			
		

> Shadowbane.
> 
> But even it has "Newbie Island" where you level up to level 10 or so. By that time, you've joined a gang (guild) for protection, and, it seems, from reading the boards, that most of the servers have come under the control of two or three mega-guilds.




Exactly.  NO game that meets requirement number 1 is going to last long.


----------



## Lizard (Dec 31, 2003)

dreaded_beast said:
			
		

> Sounds like you know what I want
> 
> So, you apparently have some experience playing that type of game. Based on a comment like that, you must have played a game long enough to come to that conclusion. What game was it? If you didn't play game, then what experience are you speaking from?




Ultima Online, in the first few months of life. It DIDN'T last long, in that stage -- they rapidly changed the rules because the tiny minority of psychotic lunatics who "enjoyed" that playstyle drove off way too many customers.

I have a sneaking suspiscion you won't like shadowbane, because it lacks what you seem to want -- victims. There's no non-PVPers on there, by definition. The whole game is centered around PVP conflict. This means everyone is prepared for it, everyone wants it, and everyone who stays there for any length of time is *good* at it. (And have large groups of allies, so, you gank one seeming newbie who happens to be an alt for long-time player and suddenly there's no safe place for you anywhere on the server)This means that if you want to kill tailors, you're SOL.


----------



## dreaded_beast (Jan 1, 2004)

Lizard said:
			
		

> Ultima Online, in the first few months of life. It DIDN'T last long, in that stage -- they rapidly changed the rules because the tiny minority of psychotic lunatics who "enjoyed" that playstyle drove off way too many customers.
> 
> I have a sneaking suspiscion you won't like shadowbane, because it lacks what you seem to want -- victims. There's no non-PVPers on there, by definition. The whole game is centered around PVP conflict. This means everyone is prepared for it, everyone wants it, and everyone who stays there for any length of time is *good* at it. (And have large groups of allies, so, you gank one seeming newbie who happens to be an alt for long-time player and suddenly there's no safe place for you anywhere on the server)This means that if you want to kill tailors, you're SOL.




I don't think I said I wanted victims. I just want a game that is heavily focused on PK. For myself, it's never really fun to PK newbies. I'm all about the risk and if there is no risk of repercussion, then what is the point. It's like DND, I don't go around killing villagers and innocents because I want victims. It's all about killing the evil big bad that can probably kill you without blinking an eye. It's almost always better to PK experienced players (and be PKed by them).


----------



## CrusaderX (Jan 1, 2004)

*Lineage II* will be a game heavily focused on PK.  And it boasts the most beautiful graphics I've ever seen in a MMORPG.  So you might want to give it a look.

http://www.lineage2.com/

http://lineage.warcry.com/


----------



## Tsyr (Jan 1, 2004)

dreaded_beast said:
			
		

> I don't think I said I wanted victims. I just want a game that is heavily focused on PK. For myself, it's never really fun to PK newbies. I'm all about the risk and if there is no risk of repercussion, then what is the point. It's like DND, I don't go around killing villagers and innocents because I want victims. It's all about killing the evil big bad that can probably kill you without blinking an eye. It's almost always better to PK experienced players (and be PKed by them).




Now, see, from THAT description, it sounds like you want Dark Age of Camelot. There, the "Evil Hordes" are just the players from another realm.

That's an ENTIERLY different game though from Ganked: The MMORPG.


----------



## dreaded_beast (Jan 1, 2004)

Thanks for all the responses!

Well, based on everyone's info here and there, I decided to pickup Shadowbane and Star Wars. I am probably gonna focus on Star Wars more, not so much for the PK aspect, but because it is the first MMORPG I played, I got used to it, and I really like the Star Wars setting. Plus, I shelled out $50 for it.

Based on recommendations I also got Shadowbane for a bargain price of $10 at CompUSA. I figure I can try it out for a month and if I don't like it, it's only $10 bucks.

I am probably going to try Ultima Online since they sell it at CompUSA for $10 also.

Thanks again, everyone's input was very helpful.


----------

